# E39 angel eye problem...please help



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

_


TheMatrixz said:



I'm still looking for a clean 12V source in the engine bay.QUOTE]

Click to expand...

_


TheMatrixz said:


> On my car, Bullet Performance used the diagnostic box as the power source.
> 
> Mark


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

markseven said:


> _
> 
> 
> TheMatrixz said:
> ...


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Tan,

I'm at work and the car is at home; I'll snap a pic and post it tomorrow.

Mark


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks in advance Mark, I have a kit on order and I'm hoping to install it this weekend, so the picture will come in handy! :thumbup:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Guys,

My wife's brother has the camera, I'll get it from him today - I'll post an image tomorrow... sorry for the delay.

Mark


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

No problem! Thanks.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Guys,

I have the camera, but don't have the interface cable to download the images 

Sorry... I'll post the pics as soon as I can.

Mark


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

Mark-

Two questions for you...

1. How did they route the wire from the driver's side headlamp all the way over to the diagnostic box? Did they cross over the engine at the front of the hood or the back?

2. For the 12V source wire, is there a certain color wire that we should be looking for? I'm going to go out and get a test light, so that should help me with that anyway.

Thanks!


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

GJR,

The wire from the driver side light is routed around the top front of the engine bay and is concealed beneath a thin black plate that sites just in front of the radiator. As for the power source, If I remember correctly, Bullet said they used pin 27. I really don't know how they got the power feed from the diagnostic connecter... Hope this helps. I'll try and post the pics I have ASAP.

Mark


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey All,

Attached are pictures I took of how my Touring's angel eyes are wired. If you have any very specific questions, PM me and I'll send you my phone number (I'll do what I can to describe how the wires are run/connected).

-Mark


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks MarkSeven. Do you happen to know the pin# (in the diagnostic plug) which the power wire is connected to?

Tan


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

OOps, sorry, I read the your previous post, it's pin 27.


----------



## O.S. (Jun 22, 2004)

just spray some silver high temp paint over the orange bulbs and you are all set.
when you don't have the orange yolks in the front and in the tail blinkers they looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

TheMatrixz said:


> OOps, sorry, I read the your previous post, it's pin 27.


Hey Tan,

It may be pin 19...

-Mark


----------



## clive smith (Jul 8, 2004)

*Car headlight problem page*

Just out of interest tr out this site, they helped me upgrade my BMW to Angles a while ago and seemed to know what they were on about www.carlamp.com

Hope it helps
clive


----------



## SLang (Dec 1, 2003)

Sorry guys, I've been following this thread - I hope it's cool to put this link here. My final findings are in my last post.

http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=221260

Mark, I know your car. Bullet prepares my race cars and I helped Mick wire your lights. That was how I figured out how to do mine. Your pics are a great help. The only thing I did different was run the wire in front of the radiator, just above the aux cooling fan. I wanted to keep it away from heat sources (although I do think where Mick put yours is fine).

Whoever said to take your car to the dealer and they will wire them up and reprogram the computer so they work just like factory is incorrect. Unless you go to great lengths to run another wire to the light switch, there is no way for this to happen. If you have a touring (or some of the rare sedans that got the two-wire plugs instead of the three-wire plugs), you are stuck with:

1. Turn signals that also light when the parking lights and/or headlights are on. The factory lights don't do this - they only act as turn signals.

2. Angel eyes that are on all the time. The factory lights only light angel eyes when parking lights and/or headlights are on.

If your car is one of the vast majority sedans with the three wire plugs, you can wire direct with the Hella adapter set, and your lights will work EXACTLY like the factory installed lights, and no reprogram is necessary.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

SLang,

No way, you helped Micky with the install?  Small world, eh? Those guys at Bullet are pretty cool - I'll be going there from now on. Crevier is well, uh, um, ah... you know...

Fifty_Cent wrote that it was neccessary to have the software upgraded - his post is in this thread.

BTW, you wouldn't be the same Slang that worked at DGA in Anaheim about 6 years ago, would you?

Mark


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey SLang,

My halos are on anytime the car is running, but my turn signals are not. They only light up when the headlight switch is turned on or if I use the blinker.

-Mark


----------



## SLang (Dec 1, 2003)

markseven - right, that's how mine are too. The turn signals should only light when the park lights and/or headlights are on, or when the turn signals are used. Angels eyes are on all the time. Did I state different somewhere?

Nope, I'm not the Slang from DGA.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

_


SLang said:



1. Turn signals that also light when the parking lights and/or headlights are on. The factory lights don't do this - they only act as turn signals.QUOTE]

Click to expand...

_


SLang said:


> SLang,
> 
> I misread your post - my bad.
> 
> Mark


----------

